# Venomous Snake Talk - Scotland



## Scottish IHS Branch (Aug 18, 2014)

Graeme Skinner from 'Naturally wild' will be joining us at our March meeting, to do a talk on the keeping of venomous snakes in captivity. We are extremely lucky that Graeme will be bringing a selection of his snakes along to the talk. This meeting (IHS Scottish Branch) is £5 for non-members, and £2.50 for members (please note there will be no free entry if it is your first meeting for this talk).

The talk is this Sunday 15th March, and it starts at 8pm. We look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Scottish IHS Branch (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump!


----------

